# food color painting



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

I am looking for the best way to paint on fondant- need to do flowers, tenderils and leaves- is free hand the best or is are there stenils that that can be impressed on the fondant to follow for a cleaner look-

thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi Seaflour,
You can paint directly on fondant with food coloring, but humidity can make the colors bleed, so it's not always the best option. Yes, there are lots of embossers out there. Look for FMM products-- it's one of many choices. 

Also, the prob. with painting with food coloring is that you can often see the brush-strokes. Not a bad thing if it's a small area you're painting.

What is it that you're trying to achieve?


----------



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

_thanks- for the input-
i need to mimc a Ruth Seidler cake- jollybebakery.com

My concern is that this is outside wedding in July-

any ideas-

_


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Beautiful site!

You could air brush the backrounds and hand paint with food color and grain alcohol or lemone extract, the finer work. the alcohol will help the color dry and set. you could also add another step of lackering the cake with confectioners lacker spray to set the paint. 
(or cocoa butter spray, but test before going all out!)

Get yourself and good de-humidifier and air conditioning.

If you can refridgerate the cake, box it and wrap the box in plastic wrap, creating a humidity free zone for your cake to chill in. keep it in the box as long as you can upon delivery and it should be fine out of the sun.


----------



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

thank-you

i will practice on a dummy round and see how that works-


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

You need a copy of "Collete Peters - Wedding cakes" book as she demonstrates the stained glass cake.

If you are going for that blue icing effect, colour the icing first, then you can airbrush the background, it will give an even colour without having to do too many coats (with the airbrush) or having to add too much colour to the icing.

When you lacquer the cake, use edible food lacquer - do not use cocoa butter spray as it sets in a dull matte finish and will ruin the effect you are looking to create.

Again, I recommend you buy the above book as a starting point.

Good luck.


----------

